# The skin gun



## shesulsa (Apr 13, 2011)

This has got to be one of the most amazing  burn-recovery breakthroughs I've seen!

[yt]eXO_ApjKPaI[/yt]


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 14, 2011)

Man, I seriously think this is the most amazing thing.


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2011)

WOW!!!  The trooper was able to make THAT recovery in 4 days???   That is stunning!!

Burns are, in my mind, the worst injuries.  Some of the worst pain imaginable, nasty scarring, plus all the extra horrors (from malaise to infection) that come from all the nasty toxins entering your body that normal healthy skin keep out.   

It would be amazing if the trials continue successfully.  I hope this is something that will help many more people heal.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 15, 2011)

Yea I watched that episode on TV. Good device and information. :~)


----------



## poollshark (Apr 16, 2011)

Absolutely amazing! The advances being made now in medical technology are incredible. This reminded me of another amazing thing I saw recently. An organ printing device. This machine uses a patients own cells to build new internal organs in hours.

http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney.html


----------

